# ferret tower of fun



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi if anyone is interested , I'm selling this on ebay !

Ferret Tower of Fun | eBay


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow great item, ive seen those before, I would but umfortunatly my oscar dislikes tunnels! Sigh...great item though deffinatly, I wish you good luck


----------

